# Gnome 2.16 lanzado

## pacho2

En espera de poder acceder y postear el artículo en http://gentoo-es.org (no consigo entrar   :Sad:  ). Podéis leer mi resumen en:

http://blogdrake.net/node/5040

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## aj2r

Ahora ya sólo me falta probarlo en cuanto tenga tiempo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## abasme

Saben cuando estara disponible en gentoo?

----------

## Cyberstudio

Ya esta, Masked, pero esta. Yo voy a esperar que salga a testing para usarlo.

Alguien tiene alguna teoria sobre cuanto tiempo podria durar antes de verlo en ~x86?

----------

## ekz

Yo ya quiero tener transparencias reales en mi terminal!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kalcetoh

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Yo ya quiero tener transparencias reales en mi terminal!!  

 

Ciertamente es una gozada.

Sólo falta que pongan transparencias para otras cosas como en los paneles. Poco a poco esto va tomando forma.

PD: si queréis que nada más empezar la sesión las terminales que tengáis de anteriores sesiones usen transparencias reales en lugar de ficticias haced que compiz o lo que tengáis cargue al inicio con un orden bajo, yo lo tengo con 25

----------

## pacho2

¿qué iconos usas en el firefox? Son muy majos  :Wink: 

----------

## kalcetoh

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> ¿qué iconos usas en el firefox? Son muy majos 

 

Son los que vienen por defecto en la segunda beta de firefox 2.

----------

## Howlett

La verdad es que tiene muy buena pinta. Prefiero esperar a esta versión de gnome a romperme la cabeza para instalarme el dichoso XGL. ¿Se sabe cuanto puede tardar en estar en la rama estable de gentoo?

----------

## kalcetoh

 *Howlett wrote:*   

> La verdad es que tiene muy buena pinta. Prefiero esperar a esta versión de gnome a romperme la cabeza para instalarme el dichoso XGL. ¿Se sabe cuanto puede tardar en estar en la rama estable de gentoo?

 

Si tienes una ati, puede que te convezca más usar AIGLX. Puedes tomar que Xorg 7.1 está en la rama estable, porque la única razón porque no lo metieron como en otras arquitecturasm fue porque los drivers propietarios no funcionabas, asi que si no usas drivers propietarios no deberías tener ningún problema.

Alguien escribió un hilo para conseguirlo. Podrás ejecutar tanto compiz, como metacity. Lo de metacity se supone porque yo todavía no lo consigo, se me queda la pantalla azul.

----------

## Howlett

 *kalcetoh wrote:*   

>  *Howlett wrote:*   La verdad es que tiene muy buena pinta. Prefiero esperar a esta versión de gnome a romperme la cabeza para instalarme el dichoso XGL. ¿Se sabe cuanto puede tardar en estar en la rama estable de gentoo? 
> 
> Si tienes una ati, puede que te convezca más usar AIGLX. Puedes tomar que Xorg 7.1 está en la rama estable, porque la única razón porque no lo metieron como en otras arquitecturasm fue porque los drivers propietarios no funcionabas, asi que si no usas drivers propietarios no deberías tener ningún problema.
> 
> Alguien escribió un hilo para conseguirlo. Podrás ejecutar tanto compiz, como metacity. Lo de metacity se supone porque yo todavía no lo consigo, se me queda la pantalla azul.

 

Pues si que me interesa. Sobre todo porque yo tambien tengo una ati 9200 como el del tutorial. El problema es que uso los drivers propietarios, asi que primero tendría que probar los libres y luego saltar a por el Xorg 7.1.

Pero bueno, antes de meterme en esos verengenales tengo que solucionar mi problemilla con iptables que me trae frito.

Gracias por el link de todos modos.

----------

## aj2r

Bueno, acabo de dsenmascar gnome-2.16 y estoy compilándolo   :Laughing:   Por si a alguien le interesa:

 */etc/portage/package.keywords wrote:*   

> #GNOME-2.16
> 
> gnome-base/gnome ~x86
> 
> =gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.16.0
> ...

 

----------

## pacho2

Importante hacer referencia al siguiente comentario:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-497685.html

Saludos

----------

## Howlett

He intentado emerger esta versión de gnome pero con meter todo lo que ha puesto el usuario aj2r no me sale. Es decir, meto todos los paquetes a desenmascarar en el archivo /etc/portage/package.keywords, y sin embargo:

```

# emerge -pv gnome

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-2.14.2  USE="cdr dvdr hal -accessibility" 0 kB

```

Vamos, que sigue en la versión 2.14. Incluso con ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" sigue igual.

Sin embargo, si meto:

```

echo "gnome-base/gnome" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

```

Si que se desenmascara, eso sí, tengo que desenmascarar la mayoría de las dependencias de ese modo y eso no me gustaría hacerlo. No me atrevo a instalar un paquete fuertemente enmascarado.

¿No se supone que esta nueva versión estaba en la rama ~x86?

----------

## pacho2

La nueva versión sigue, a día de hoy, en hardmasked, con lo que si quieres instalarlo tienes que meter los paquetes en el package.unmask también

Saludos

----------

## ekz

ya llevamos un mes... ojala lo pasen pronto a  ~     :Wink: 

----------

